# precocious milker, subclinical mastitis or bred?



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I noticed one of our Nubian doelings (from heavy milking lines) born in early Feb
is getting an udder - now it is only one side mostly.

Anytime bucks are on a place, I suppose, it is possible the doelings could get bred - through the fence - the bucks are not housed next to them, but the bucks have gotten out and been able to get up next to the fence of the doelings 3 or 4 times overnight.

There was once the bucks were out for a bit when we didn't know. . .running with the does, but the bucks were not in rut, the does didn't appear in heat. . .so I just doubt, at that time, any breedings occured.

Can I do a CMT test to check for subclinical mastitis? Will subclinical mastitis show up on a CMT test or will I need to mail the milk off? If so, where? Should I milk that side out and use a tomorrow infusion?

Most things I'm reading say a precocious milker would have an udder on both sides. . .so maybe that isn't even a possible cause, in that case.

Also, if she is bred and forming an udder at this age (keep in mind, size wise, she is just a small hair thicker than her twin sister who has no udder, and she has always been a tad thicker), wouldn't it be too late to lute her? I am getting ready to draw blood for our second CAE testing of the year. . . (all NEG in Jan), so I could have them do a pregnancy test, but again, besides knowing, wouldn't it be too late to do anything?










Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

precocious milkers tend to show up as lopsided udders so this is possible with your doe.

When did the bucks get out do you have that date? just because a doe doesnt look in heat and a buck isnt in rutt does not mean breeding didnt take place. Bucks dont need to be in rutt to breed.

Pregnancy tests come back in less then a week. I sent off blood on monday and had results on Thursday ( I did priority mail and they had the blood by wednesday). I would pregnancy test her because if she is shwoing an udder due to pregnancy she would be at least 3 months along which at this point I am not sure is safe to lute I will have to ask my friend to be sure - I have never been in that situation before to need that info.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, by looking at her Vulva, she looks pregnant to me. I would get the blood drawn so at least you know for sure, and that way you will be able to keep a closer eye on her and be there to help her. 

I have luted at three month because of the same situation you are in. My girl was just so small, I did not want her bred for a few years.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

I am going to draw blood and test her, but in the meantime, my vet said to treat for mastitis:

An infusion - 3 days of excenel and 3 days of oxytocin. How does this sound to you guys as a just in case.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

get a mastitis strip from TSC and test her - why a vet would suggest treating a goat with antibiotics without testing for mastitis is beyond me! not a very responsible vet in my opinion! especially with the chances of her being bred or it being just a precocious udder. Vets really have gotten me angered lately with their stupidity of late!


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't comment on the pooch test as I have never found it reliable, except maybe in late pregnancy and then there are always other signs anyhow. Your udder looks like a typical precocious udder. Most of my herd is precocious, as their founders came from a herd that had been intensively managed for heavy production and line bred for 50 years. It's very common in heavy milking lines. Assuming she isn't pregnant and even if she is, I wouldn't touch it unless it feels hot, painful, lumpy or any combination of those. I would definitely not sample it for mastitis at this point. Opening the teat plug to sample it will allow bacteria to enter the udder. If it becomes full and tight, then I'd milk it out to avoid congestion. Always, in my opinion, completely milk an udder. Even if sampling for mastitis. I've dealt with chronic, sub clinical, clinical and even gangrene mastitis. There is nothing to be gained from opening a teat canal and not removing everything in the udder. 
I have an associate who is of the opinion that precociousness is always a form of mastitis. I don't agree with her at all. She's just jealous her girls don't give 10 lbs a day :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

To dry off a doe I will only milk her enough to relieve pressure (sometimes just a couple squirts) I have never had an issue with this. 

Taking a little squirt to test for mastitis is important here if you are going to treat for it with antibiotics that may or may not be needed. Better to check first. 

If worried you can then spray the teat with "fight back" this will help to keep any bacteria out. I don't use it - don't see the need. But others like the precaution.


----------

